# I think my budgie might be sick



## YellowTweety12 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi All, just looking for some feedback on what this potentially could be on my budgie. She is 12 years old, and is in a cage by herself. I noticed this on her bum/vent area today. It looks like she has lost some feathers around the area. For the past couple of days she hasn't been acting like herself. She just stays in the back of the cage basically crouched over and sleeping for the most part. She is still eating and drinking water though.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You need to take your poor budgie to an Avian Vet right away. This condition obviously didn't just happen overnight and has been that way for some time. Your budgie needs a professional diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Sending lots of healing energy and wishing the best for your little girl. Please be sure to update us on her condition after you've taken her to the vet.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree with Deborah above. Your budgie really does need to be seen by an avian vet, as it does seem like something is going on. We urge you to please get her help right away. If you don’t know of an avian vet in your area, you can google for it. Then call and confirm that they have experience seeing and treating birds. 

We have lots of helpful information in our Stickies and Articles, and the links above from Deborah. You’ll find answers to many basic questions. We ask that all new members please read through this material. But right now, it is priority to find a qualified vet for your girl. Forum members cannot properly diagnose or suggest treatment. Keep us posted, and good luck .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You definitely need to take your little one in to an avian vet immediately. You're right, she is sick, and needs to see a professional. 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best place to learn even more about budgies! If you have any questions after reading through all the links provided above by FaeryBee, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Best wishes for your little girl, I hope that she gets well soon! :fingerx: 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Placebo (Jul 28, 2018)

*Absolutely head to the vet*

You should get a professional opinion ASAP. Sunny, our 12 year old became lethargic 4 days ago and was steadily worsening through the week. We took him to the vet this morning and he was diagnosed with a large Internal tumor. Unfortunately the vet said it was too advanced to treat and we reluctantly agreed his time had come. The vet told us that the tumor had been developing for a while. Until 4 days ago Sunny had 12 healthy years and was strong and active with beautiful deep color feathers and absolutely no external indication that he was sick or suffering. I tell you this because things can happen fast with budgies and they are masterful at masking or hiding ailment. By the time something shows up, it is likely well advanced. Don't delay. Head to the vet and best of luck to you both.


----------

